# Klein bag



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

I am just wondering if it is worth it to buy the klein rolling tool bag. I no its alot for a bag but is it worth the money.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the Husky 14" rollie bag and absolutely love it. However I do drool over the Klein one, only by virtue of its enormous wheels. Why other manufacturers don't put bigger wheels on their bags in beyond me, considering half the job sites we go to are surrounded by dirt or sand. Still, for a place to dump my heavier tools, drill, sawzie, wrenches, etc, and then stack my hand tools bag on top, the Husky one works perfect.

But still ... those honkin' big wheels on the Klein ...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> I am just wondering if it is worth it to buy the klein rolling tool bag. I no its alot for a bag but is it worth the money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


The Husky equivalent is better in my opinion.
If I were working commercial for a company again, I would go back to a dolly with a klien tool box. The dolly is ideal for negotiating stairs. And you can stack your lunch box etc on the flat surface.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

And I prefer a d handle dolly with pneumatic tires.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

I like the husky bag but as you said the klein bag has those nice wheels which is why i was looking at it. Its a 150$ while the husky is like what 80$ for the 70$ would you go klein? 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> I like the husky bag but as you said the klein bag has those nice wheels which is why i was looking at it. Its a 150$ while the husky is like what 80$ for the 70$ would you go klein?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Those wheels from klein are bigger but plastic. If you are working commercial they will break. Plus going up the stairs which are not yet carpet finished, will be tragic. Air (pneumatic) tires are the way.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

That makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> That makes sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Some people go with the big canvas klein carry bags because they're easier to lug around (though heavier) and you can drive to work in a car.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Well i take the train and i have to walk a few blocks. I have the klein bookbag but i also have the m18 4 piece set so the bag cant hold all that and to cart to bags is alot. So im debating weather the klein bag is the way to go over the husky 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> Well i take the train and i have to walk a few blocks. I have the klein bookbag but i also have the m18 4 piece set so the bag cant hold all that and to cart to bags is alot. So im debating weather the klein bag is the way to go over the husky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


The train will be an ordeal to stage your gear. But you can post up next to the bike peeps. If you are working commercial I again recommend the dolly approach. If I had to choose between the husky and klein (due to you're circumstances) I would go Klein. Oh yeah, another advantage of the klein tool box is that you can cut emt on it.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Thatss a great plus do to the fact i cut my emt of my knee 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> Thatss a great plus do to the fact i cut my emt of my knee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Remember you are going to bring a lunch box, auxiliary bag, etc. You can use bungy cords to strap down cargo to dolly and not look bag when you are charging to and fro. The Klein bag may benefit you on a single story job in which you may eat out every day. But forget stacking anything against the plastic handles of the roller bag. They will eventually break.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Yesss i get what your saying i have a dolly already at home somewhere so ima give that a try this week and see whats going on. Thank you guys for the help really appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

zac said:


> And I prefer a d handle dolly with pneumatic tires.



Make sure you fill those tires up when you come home from Vacation , nothing like a Monday morning after Vacation with a flat tire on the dolly and you must go to the eighth floor by stairs...:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I store my toolbags in a riser or our shed and just walk around with my belt and a bucket of task specific tools, if your bags too heavy to carry up 10 stories get 2 smaller ones.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

chewy said:


> I store my toolbags in a riser or our shed and just walk around with my belt and a bucket of task specific tools, if your bags too heavy to carry up 10 stories get 2 smaller ones.


This reminds me of The Honeymooners, when Ralph and Ed have to move a chest of drawers that's heavy, so they pull the drawers out and pile them on top of the chest to move it...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> This reminds me of The Honeymooners, when Ralph and Ed have to move a chest of drawers that's heavy, so they pull the drawers out and pile them on top of the chest to move it...


You would organise them that you probally didnt need both at the same time...


----------



## Enanosky44 (Jul 27, 2013)

I love My Klein. The husky is bigger you can def put more tools, but for somebody that has to stick with basic and few things more it's ok. Very flexible, the wheels are better.u can organize ur hand tools but like having ur canvas zipper bags they take some space.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Enanosky44 said:


> View attachment 36785
> 
> 
> I love My Klein. The husky is bigger you can def put more tools, but for somebody that has to stick with basic and few things more it's ok. Very flexible, the wheels are better.u can organize ur hand tools but like having ur canvas zipper bags they take some space.


I like the wheels of the klein, but what is disappointing to me is the storage pockets. Lineman's will not fit in with the zipper shut.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> I like the wheels of the klein, but what is disappointing to me is the storage pockets. Lineman's will not fit in with the zipper shut.


I should say with this bag...The roller looked somewhat similar.


----------



## Enanosky44 (Jul 27, 2013)

zac said:


> I should say with this bag...The roller looked somewhat similar.


Yea for me it's ok because I don't carry big power tools but handtools and my m12 impact drill and my hilti 18v cordless hammer drill it's good... But def storage is the big minus.... The backpack was similar nice but too heavy... This one without tools feels kinda heavy too at least it has wheels.


----------



## Enanosky44 (Jul 27, 2013)

You can look here and see if it's good for you


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Oo wowww i thought the bag was much bigger 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

I got one just like that filled it with all of my best tools and brought it into the job site and could feel the eyes on crawling on it from other trades (siders, insulation guys, rockers, tapers etc.)who prolly have sticky fingers made me nervous so now I leave it at home and use my ugly tools lol


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

Where do u live and work. Do u commute or drive and how often do u change job sites? I live in NYC and most of my work is in the city so I have to take the train I found that the rolling bag was kind of clumsy going up and Down the subway stairs and cramming into crowded trains another problem I had was fitting it into gang boxes ones u have a few guys on the job and every one is vying for gang box space it can be tricky I personally like the book bag approach


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

Im from ny and i take the train but would the bag be big enough for all my hand and power tools or is the husky better 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Personally I didnt like using the rolling bags either. I live and work in NYC as well and I use a normal toolbag that's big enough to hold all my hand tools. Power tools are on the job. I would but a veto one but my bags tend to get very dirty so I would hate to spend $200 on a bag and have it not last a long time.


----------



## gguadagno1 (May 17, 2014)

I have the m18 4 piece set and i hate carrying that bag because it gets heavy so i was looking for a bag that can hold that 4 piece and hand tools. Right now i have the klein bookbag and i love it but to carry that and the bag for the m18 is alot 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> I have the m18 4 piece set and i hate carrying that bag because it gets heavy so i was looking for a bag that can hold that 4 piece and hand tools. Right now i have the klein bookbag and i love it but to carry that and the bag for the m18 is alot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


And brother that is the problem! You say the m18 4 piece is to heavy to carry in it's bag, so imagine how much heavier it will weigh with all your tools on top of that! I say this because I also am searching for the perfect set up. I'm suggesting with going with a minimum mandatory set of tools and cordless.
Tools you have to have at hand (and i'm not talking like macgyver with a multi tool and some gum) and plan the day's events accordingly. Otherwise you will be strapping a gang box to your back. As an apprentice you want to bring as many tools to the dance but not be looking for that tool for 5 minutes every time you are called to help out. You want to be prepared yet ready to go at a moment. And the reality is that it takes experience and hustle (along with being humble and willing to listen). So as long as your willing to take on a heavy bag, just make sure your organized.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

gguadagno1 said:


> I have the m18 4 piece set and i hate carrying that bag because it gets heavy so i was looking for a bag that can hold that 4 piece and hand tools. Right now i have the klein bookbag and i love it but to carry that and the bag for the m18 is alot Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


I completely understand because I used to carry the m18 impact and drill set and it was heavy after a nice train ride and a 6 block walk lol so I can only imagine the four peace I actually sold all my m18 stuff and went m12 so I could fit it all in my back pack


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

zac said:


> And brother that is the problem! You say the m18 4 piece is to heavy to carry in it's bag, so imagine how much heavier it will weigh with all your tools on top of that! I say this because I also am searching for the perfect set up. I'm suggesting with going with a minimum mandatory set of tools and cordless. Tools you have to have at hand (and i'm not talking like macgyver with a multi tool and some gum) and plan the day's events accordingly. Otherwise you will be strapping a gang box to your back. As an apprentice you want to bring as many tools to the dance but not be looking for that tool for 5 minutes every time you are called to help out. You want to be prepared yet ready to go at a moment. And the reality is that it takes experience and hustle (along with being humble and willing to listen). So as long as your willing to take on a heavy bag, just make sure your organized.


So true!! That's another thing with the husky roller it has no compartments I actually bought six Klein zipper bags and organized my tools with them all nut drivers and screw drivers in one drill bits and impact sockets in another wrenches and sockets in another etc etc etc


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> if your bags too heavy to carry up 10 stories get 2 smaller ones.


Good thinking.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Itsonlywes said:


> So true!! That's another thing with the husky roller it has no compartments I actually bought six Klein zipper bags and organized my tools with them all nut drivers and screw drivers in one drill bits and impact sockets in another wrenches and sockets in another etc etc etc


I have the 22" and 18". I try to use the 18 as my mobile go to while the 22" stays in the van waiting to get involved!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gguadagno1 said:


> I am just wondering if it is worth it to buy the klein rolling tool bag. I no its alot for a bag but is it worth the money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


This guy. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What kind of low life contractor do you work for that you provide your own battery tools? From the thread where you said your tools were stolen out of a gang box I'd be looking for a better job. When working in the city I used a backpack bag and had all the tools I needed to provide.


----------

